# James Baldwin's Pocket Bluewater Cruising Boat List



## sailingdog

There are often people looking to get a bluewater capable boat for a relatively low budget. James Baldwin, of Atom fame, has posted a list of about sixty boats that are under 33' which he considers fairly capable and easily modified to be used as bluewater pocket cruisers. I'm pretty impressed with the list, but it is limited to monohulls.  Many of these boats are available for under $30,000. If you don't require a 40'+ monster and can deal with the limitations of a smaller boat.... your dream boat may be on this list.

You can read the list *here*.

I've also copied the boat names and specifications, but not his entire article here for your consideration. James has commented on most of the boats and listed some of the pluses and minuses of them.



> Falmouth Cutter 22 - LOA: 30'6" LOD: 22' LWL: 20'10" Beam: 8' Draft: 3'6" Displacement: 7,400 lbs. Ballast: 2,500 lbs encapsulated lead.
> More info: The Falmouth Cutter Web Site
> http://www.samlmorse.com/?a=fc_home
> Cape George Cutters § Falmouth Cutter 22' § Cecil Lange / William Atkin / traditional full keel sailboat
> 
> Bristol 24 - LOD: 24'7" LWL: 18'1" Beam: 8' Draft: 3'5" Displacement: 5,920 lbs. Ballast: 2,400 lbs? Sail Area: 296 sq. ft.
> More info: Bristol Owners' Association Home Page
> 
> Pacific Seacraft Dana 24 - LOA: 27'3" LOD: 24' LWL: 21'5" Beam: 8'7" Draft: 3'10" Displacement: 8,000 lbs. Ballast: 3,200 lbs. internal lead.
> 
> Bayfield 25 - LOD: 25' LWL: 19'8" Beam: 8' Displacement: 4,300 lbs Draft: 2'11" Ballast: 1,500 lbs.
> 
> Cape Dory 25 - LOD: 24'10" LWL: 18' Beam: 7'3" Draft: 3' Displacement: 4,000 lbs. Ballast: 1,700 lbs. Sail area: 264 sq. ft.
> 
> Cape Dory 25D - LOD: 25' LWL: 19' Beam: 8' Draft: 3'6" Displacement: 5,120 lbs. Ballast: 2,050 lbs.
> 
> Pacific Seacraft 25 - LOA: 26'3"? LOD: 25' LWL: 21' Beam: 8' Draft: 3'4" Displacement: 5,700 lbs. or 4,750? Ballast: 1,300 or 1,750? internal lead.
> 
> Rhodes Meridian 25 - LOA: 24'9" LWL: 17'6" Beam: 7' to 7'3" Draft: 3'3" to 3'7" Displacement: 5,000 lbs. Ballast: 2,750 lbs.
> More info: Meridian
> 
> Contessa 26 / Taylor 26 - LOD: 25'6" LWL: 21' Beam: 7'6" Draft: 4' Displacement: 5,400 lbs. Ballast:
> 
> Cape Dory 26 - LOD: 25'11" LWL: 19'3" Beam: 8' Draft: 3'7" Displacement: 5,300 lbs. Ballast: 2,400 lbs. Sail area: 304 sq. ft.
> 
> Cheoy Lee Offshore 26 - LOD: 25'7" LWL: 20'11" Beam: 8'10" Draft: 3'9" Displacement: 6,100 lbs. Ballast: 2,240 lbs.
> More info: Offshore 26
> 
> International Folkboat 26 - LOD: 25'8" LWL: 19'7" Beam: 7'5" Draft: 4' Displacement: approx. 5,000 lbs. Ballast: 2,750 lbs.
> 
> Kaiser 26 - LOA: 27'6" LOD: 26' LWL: Beam: 7'10" Draft: 4' Displacement: 6,200 lbs. Ballast: 2,700 lbs.
> 
> Morris Frances 26 - LOD: 26' LWL: 21'3" Beam: 8' to 8'2" Draft: 3'10" Displacement: 6,800 lbs. Ballast: 3,500 lbs. (external or encapsulated lead)
> More info: Sailboat - Frances 26 by Morris Yachts and Victoria Yachts designed by Chuck Paine
> 
> Pearson Ariel 26 - LOD: 25'7" LWL: 18'8" Beam: 8' Draft: 3'8" Displacement: 5,120 lbs. Ballast: 2,300 lbs. lead.
> More info: Ariel Home Page
> 
> Westerly Centaur 26 - LOD: 26' LWL: 21'4" Beam: 8'5" Draft: 3' Displacement: 5,500 lbs. Ballast: cast iron.
> More info: SCA - THE TRUTH ABOUT TWINS
> BoatUS.com: Boat Reviews by Jack Hornor, N.A. - Westerly Centaur 26
> 
> Albin Vega 27 - LOD: 27'1" LWL: 23'2" Beam: 8'1" Draft: 3'10" Displacement: 5,070 lbs. Ballast: 2,020 lbs.
> More info: The Albin Vega
> 
> Bristol 27 - LOD: 27'2" LWL: 19'9" Beam: 8' Draft: 4' Displacement: 6,600 lbs. Ballast: 2,575 lbs. internal lead.
> More info: Bristol Owners' Association Home Page
> Sailing Magazine
> 
> Cape Dory 27 - LOD: 27'1" LWL: 20' Beam: 8'6" Draft: 4' Displacement: 7,500 lbs. Ballast: 3,000 lbs. Sail area: 365 sq. ft. General Comments: Alberg design. 227 built between 1976-84. More info: CDSOA, Inc. -- CD27
> 
> Cheoy Lee Newell Cadet / Offshore 27 - LOD: 26'10" LWL: 19'6" Beam: 7'8" Draft: 4'4" Displacement: 6,900 lbs. Ballast: 2,700 lbs. (iron in cement) General Comments: At least two versions were built in the 1960's at the Honk Kong yard. Minuses: Teak decks from the 1960's are a maintenance problem. More info: Cheoy Lee Cadets
> 
> Dockrell 27 - LOD: 27' LWL: 21' Beam: 8' Draft: 3' Displacement: 7,000 lbs. Ballast: 3,200 lbs. long iron wing keel.
> More info: Dockrell 27 cutter archive details - Yachtsnet Ltd. online UK yacht brokers - yacht brokerage and boat sales
> 
> Pacific Seacraft Orion 27 - LOA: 30' LOD: 27' LWL: 22'2" Beam: 9'3" Draft: 4' Displacement: 10,000 lbs. Ballast: 3,800 lbs.
> 
> Nor'Sea 27 - LOA: 31' LOD: 27' LWL: 25' Beam: 8' Draft: 3'10" Displacement: 8,100 lbs. Ballast: 3,100 lbs.
> More info: Nor'Sea 27
> Sailing Magazine
> 
> Sea Sprite 27/28 - LOD: 27'11" LWL: 20' Beam: 8'10" Draft: 4'3" Displacement: 7,600 lbs. Ballast: 3,600 lbs.
> More info: Sea Sprites: Home
> 
> Tartan 27 - LOD: 27' LWL: 21'4" Beam: 8'8" Draft: 3'2" with board up, 6'4" board down. Displacement: 7,400 lbs. Ballast: 2,400 lbs.
> More info: Welcome to the Tartan Owners website
> 
> Vancouver 27/28 - LOD: 27' LWL: 22'11" Beam: 8'8" Draft: 4'3" Displacement: 8,800 - 8,960 lbs. Ballast: 3,500 lbs.
> More info: Boats.com - Boat Review/Test: Pocket Voyager
> 
> Bristol Channel Cutter 28 - LOA: 37'9" LOD: 28'1" LWL: 26'3" Beam: 10'1" Draft: 4'10" Displacement: 14,000 lbs. Ballast: 4,600 lbs.
> More info: Boats.com - News: Hess's Bristol Channel Cutter
> Cape George Cutters § Bristol Channel Cutter 28' § Cecil Lange / William Atkin / traditional full keel sailboat
> 
> Cape Dory 28 - LOD: 28'1" LWL: 22'2" Beam: 8'10" Draft: 4' Displacement: 9,000 lbs. Ballast: 3,500 lbs. Sail area: 404 sq. ft.
> More info: CDSOA, Inc. -- CD28
> 
> Cheoy Lee Offshore 28 - LOA: 28' LWL: 22' Beam: 9'2" Draft: 3'6" with centerboard up. Displacement: 8,000 lbs. Ballast: ?
> 
> Great Dane 28 - LOA: 28' LWL: ? Beam: ? Draft: ? Displacement: ? Ballast: ?
> 
> L. Francis Herreshoff H-28 - LOA: 29'6" LWL: 23' Beam: 8'10" Draft: 3'11" Displacement: 7,300 lbs. Ballast: 3,950 lbs.
> More info: Compass Yachts
> 
> Liberty Yachts Custom 28 - LOD: 28' LWL: 24' Beam: 9'6" Draft: 4' Displacement: 12,000 lbs. Ballast: 5,000 lbs.
> 
> Morris Linda 28 - LOA: 28'1" LWL: 23'4" Beam: 9'2" Draft: 4'4" Displacement: 8,300 lbs. Ballast: 3,900 lbs lead.
> 
> Pearson Triton 28 - LOD: 28'6" LWL: 20'6" Beam: 8'3" Draft: 4' (later models 4'3") Displacement: approx. 8,000 lbs. Ballast: 3,019 lbs. (early models before hull #383 external lead, later models internal lead.)
> More info: New England Triton Association
> 
> Rhodes Ranger 28 - LOA: 28'6" LWL: 20' Beam: 8' Draft: 3'10" Displacement: ? Ballast: reported as 1,900 lbs. external iron or 2,750 lbs. lead.
> More info: Philip Rhodes Sail Boats
> http://astro.temple.edu/~bstavis/pr/ranger-accomodations.jpg
> 
> Shannon 28 - LOD: 28'2" LWL: 22'11"' Beam: 9'6" Draft: 4'3" Displacement: 9,300 lbs. Ballast: 3,600 lbs. lead.
> 
> Southern Cross 28 - LOA: 30'5" LOD: 28' LWL: 20'2" Beam: 8'6" Draft: 4'8" Displacement: 8,500 lbs. Ballast: 3,400 lbs.
> More info: member info
> 
> Taipan 28 - LOA: 28' LWL: about 22' Beam: about 8' Draft: 4'6" Displacement: 7,850 lbs. Ballast: 3,085 lbs. More info: Atom Voyages | Islander Taipan 28 Refit Photos
> 
> Westsail 28 - LOD: 28' LWL: 25' Beam: 9'7" Draft: 4'4" Displacement: 13,500 lbs. Ballast: 4,200 lbs.
> More info: WOA Web Site
> 
> Alberg 29 - LOD: 29'3" LWL: 22'3" Beam: 9'2" Draft: 4'7" Displacement: 9,000 lbs. Ballast: 4,000 lbs. Sail area: 416 sq. ft.
> More info: Twentynine » An Alberg 29 Site
> 
> Bayfield 29 - LOA: 29' LOD: about 27'6" LWL: 21'9" Beam: 10'2" Draft: 3'6" Displacement: 7,100 lbs. Ballast: 3,000 lbs.
> More info: Bayfield 29 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada
> 
> Bristol 29 - LOD: 29'2" LWL: 22'8" Beam: 9'2" Draft: 4'6" Displacement: 8,400 lbs. Ballast: 3,350 lbs. internal lead. Sail area: 402 sq. ft.
> More info: Bristol Owners' Association Home Page
> 
> Islander 29 - LOA: 29' LWL: 20'4" Beam: 8'11"' Draft: 3'8" Displacement: 8,100 lbs. Ballast: ?
> 
> Westerly Konsort 29 - LOA: LOD: 28'10" LWL: 25'7" Beam: 10'9" Draft: 3'3" Displacement: 9,211 lbs. Ballast:
> 
> Alberg 30 - LOA: 30'3" LOD: 30'3" LWL: Beam: 8'9" Draft: 4'3" Displacement: 9,000 lbs. Ballast: 3,300 lbs. (encapsulated cast iron) Sail area: 410 sq. ft.
> More info: The Alberg 30 Site
> Sailing Magazine
> 
> Allied Seawind Ketch 30 - LOA: 30'6" LWL: 24' Beam: 9'3" Draft: 4'3" Displacement: 12,080 lbs. Ballast: Sail area: 500 sq. ft.
> 
> Bristol 30 - LOA: 30' LWL: 22'8" Beam: 9'2" Draft: 4'6" std. keel. (centerboard version 3'4") Displacement: 8,400 lbs. Ballast: 3,450 lbs. (internal lead) Sail area: 402 sq. ft.
> More info: Bristol Owners' Association Home Page
> 
> Cal 30 - LOA: 30' LWL: ? Beam: 10' Draft: 4'11" Displacement: ? Ballast: ?
> 
> Cape Dory 30 - LOA: 30 2" LWL: 22'10" Beam: 9' Draft: 4'2" Displacement: 10,000 lbs. Ballast: 4,000 lbs. Sail area: 437 sq. ft. cutter.
> More info: CDSOA, Inc. -- CD30
> 
> Cheoy Lee Bermuda 30 - LOA: 29'7" LWL: 24' Beam: 8'9" Draft: 3'8" Displacement: 10,100 lbs. Ballast: Sail Area: 343 sq. ft. General Comments: Available as ketch or sloop. Built in Hong Kong from 1962-67 in wood and fiberglass. Minuses: Lots of wood to maintain even on the fiberglass version. More info:
> Cheoy Lee Bermudas
> 
> Cheoy Lee Luders 30 - LOA: 29'10" LWL: 22' Beam: 9'1" Draft: 4'9" Displacement: 9,900 lbs. Ballast: 3,750 lbs. Sail area: 425 sq. ft.
> More info: Luders 30 - Cheoy Lee
> 
> Rawson 30 - LOA: 32'6" LOD: 30'6" LWL: 22' Beam: 9' Draft: 5' Displacement: 12,500 lbs. Ballast: 5,000 lbs. Sail area: 565 sq.ft. General Comments: William Garden design.
> 
> Cape George 31 - LOA: 36' LOD: 31' LWL: 27'6" Beam: 9'6" Draft: 4'6" Displacement: 15,835 lbs. Ballast: 7,200 lbs. internal lead.
> More info: Cape George Cutters § History § Cecil Lange / William Atkin / traditional full keel sailboat
> 
> Cheoy Lee Offshore 31 - LOA: 30'9" LWL: 23'4" Beam: 8'10" Draft: 3'10" Displacement: 10,750 lbs. Ballast: 4,000 lbs. Sail area: 424 sq. ft.
> More info: Offshore 31
> 
> Nicholson 31 - LOA: 31'7" LWL: 24'2" Beam: 10'3" Draft: 5' Displacement: 14,750 lbs. Ballast: 5,300 lbs. Sail area: 500 sq. ft.
> More info: Atom Voyages | Nicholson 31 Refit
> 
> Pacific Seacraft 31 - LOA: 31'10" LOD: 30'6" LWL: 24'2" Beam: 9'10" Draft: 4'/4'11" shoal option/standard full keel. Displacement: 11,000 lb. Ballast: 4,4000 lb. external lead. Sail area: 485 sq. ft. sloop, 600 cuter.
> More info: Boats.com - Boat Review/Test: Cruising Expert
> Pacific Seacraft : PS 31
> 
> Pacific Seacraft Mariah 31 - LOA: 36' LOD: 31' LWL: 25' Beam: 10'9" Draft: 4'6" Displacement: 16,000 lb. Ballast: 6,000 lb. Sail area: 596 sq. ft.
> More info: Mariah31 : Messages : 120-150 of 150
> 
> Southern Cross 31 - LOA: 34'6" LOD: 31' LWL: 25' Beam: 9'6" Draft: 4'6" Displacement: 13,600 lb. Ballast: 4,400 lb. internal lead.
> More info: SCOA Home Page
> 
> Contessa 32 - LOD: 32' LWL: 24' Beam: 9'6" Draft: 5'6" Displacement: 9,500 lbs. Ballast: 4,500 lbs. internal lead.
> More info: Sailing Magazine
> 
> Pearson Vanguard 32 - LOA: 32'6" LWL: 22'4" Beam: 9'3" Draft: 4'6" Displacement: 10,300 lbs. Ballast: 4,250 lbs. internal lead. Sail area: About 470 sq. ft.
> More info: The venerable Pearson Vanguard This grand* old dame will* always be someone
> pearson vanguard at pearsonvanguard.org
> 
> Rhodes Chesapeake 32 - LOA: 31'9" LWL: 22'1" Beam: 8'9" Draft: 4'9" Displacement: ? Ballast: 3,750 lbs. external lead. Sail area: 408 sq. ft. working sail and 588 with genoa.
> More info: History
> 
> Westsail 32 - LOA: About 40' including bowsprit and boomkin. LOD: 32' LWL: 27'6" Beam: 11' Draft: 5' Displacement: 19,500 Ballast: 7,000 lbs internal (lead/iron on early boats and all lead casting on later models). Sail area: 629 sq. ft.
> More info: Westsail 32 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> WOA Web Site


To this list, I'd add the following boats:

Hallberg Rassy Monsun 31

Elizabethan 29, 30, 31

Golden Hind 31


----------



## sander06

Our "dream boat", a Liberty 28 is on the list!!! Hooray !!


----------



## sailingdog

BTW, James has added the Monsun 31, Elizabethan 29 and Golden Hind to the list IIRC.


----------



## merc2dogs

It's pretty interesting to see that all the boats I've ever seriously considered are onn the list, along with the two I currently own.

Ken.


----------



## soulesailor

My boat is on the list, too! Hooray for the Bristol 27!


----------



## hertfordnc

I often tell my wife that, despite my ignorance, there is not much the ALbemarle Sound can throw at us that our Camper Nicholson 31 can't handle. Maybe now she'll beleive me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

whew.. glad to see my boat made the cut. James Baldwin has my utmost respect. He has spent the winter as a live aboard in Michigan!


----------



## N0NJY

I like this one, which is for sale.

hehehe 

1972 Rosborough Privateer Ketch sailboat for sale in Florida


----------



## sailingdog

She won't believe you... she's married to you...so it isn't possible. 


hertfordnc said:


> I often tell my wife that, despite my ignorance, there is not much the ALbemarle Sound can throw at us that our Camper Nicholson 31 can't handle. Maybe now she'll beleive me.


----------



## TxLnghrn

N0NJY said:


> I like this one, which is for sale.
> 
> hehehe
> 
> 1972 Rosborough Privateer Ketch sailboat for sale in Florida


You must have *Big* Pockets


----------



## veprjack

WOW - my two year plan to upgrade just got supported by this great list! Thanks!


----------



## ppiccolo1

How's your 1st month on the pearson been treating ya?


----------



## veprjack

Due to a slew of personal stuff like taking on a new job, trying desperately to sell my stuff/clear out my home - I haven't been able to spend as much time as I wanted to. BUT, what time I have spent so far has been pure BLISS! I'm heading out to spend time with the PO today and we'll go over things. Instead of getting in sailing time, I've been learning the engine/electronics, moving stuff aboard (it's on a mooring - not a slip yet), getting a mechanic to "tweak" it next week - THEN I'm taking 5 days off to have sailing friends come out with me to get some water under the keel. I slept on it one night and it was absolute heaven - beyond my expectations. I LOVE this boat, and it's a great first boat. I've been devouring books on sailing, living aboard, and even some circumnavigation accounts - and DVDs on sailing/anchoring/navigation, etc. I'm already thinking about a 5 year plan to upgrade to a more "blue water" boat and hope to visit the caribbean, etc.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Ajax_MD

I wonder why the Pearson 30 wasn't on that list. Maybe because of the spade rudder.


----------



## MARC2012

Wonder why the seawind 30 is n the list & not the 32?marc


----------

